# Did L3.60 improve your 622 Experience?



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

We have had L3.60 for about a week. Figured it was poll time. Same polls as before with L3.59. 

This poll actually is two polls in one.

Poll 1 (How is your 622 behaving after getting L3.59?)
Pick one of the First three choices to indicate how your 622 is behaving after you received the update.

Poll 2 (How is your 622 behaving compared to previous version?)
Pick one of the 2nd group of choices to indicate how your 622 is behaving after you received the update.

Couple of Tips:
Be sure to vote in both polls if applicable. If you vote problem ridden, feel free to indicate why you voted that way (Remember we are in the support forum ). Same goes with why you voted it was a step back.

For people experiencing HDMI issues:
There is a lot of opinions out here dealing with HDMI. Here is my opinion in regards to this poll. If your HDMI failure occurred between software updates or was not a direct result of 3.60 software upgrade, I would take this out of the equation when evaluating your 3.60 experience. Why? Well my logic is that it points more towards a hardware related issue and this poll main goal is to get a finger in the wind reading on the software.


----------



## foghorn2 (Jun 18, 2006)

Looks like a majority of us a doing just fine.

I wonder if the others should just exchange their units and see what happens.

This things has hardly any bugs. I couldn't say that about the SA8300HD that I had with Cox.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I've noticed more jitters on sd channels now. L3.59 was better for me as I saw no jitter at all on either sd or hd with it. Other than that I haven't noticed any other improvements.


----------



## jsa_usenet (Oct 7, 2003)

Since the upgrade my HDMI and line out audio doesn't function.

Tech support said it's a known issue and to wait for a maintenance fix.


----------



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

I'm hearing a lot of audio "jittering" ,not out of sync, more of a quiver or jitter. It has gotten to a point that NBC HD is not watchable.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

I need to change my answer. It is now rebooting just about every day. Annoying.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Here are the charts as percentages. I know we are still seeing some issues base on the reports. Will be interesting to see the final verdict for 3.60.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Ron Barry said:


> Here are the charts as percentages. I know we are still seeing some issues base on the reports. Will be interesting to see the final verdict for 3.60.


Sounds like they are getting there. Now, if they could only get rid of whatever makes I significant number feel its worse then the previous release/


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

I usually do not turn on my Sound system since the sound from my TV is surround sound. But today I turned on my sound system (Bose Lifestyle Home-theater) using the digital connection and I do not have any sound since the new update. 

Does anyone else have this problem. I have heard from some people who had problems in the past with their 811 and 921 where some home-theaters are not working.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

What type of connection socceteer? Is it digital or RCA? if digital, First place I would check is make sure you are properly configured. I have an Pioneer Elite Receiver and if I loose power, My optical configuration that maps my optical inputs to a given selection on my receiver is lost. Also there I have a setting for analog/digital. If It is flipped to analog and I don't have RCA inputs I dont' get audio. 

As for being a 622 issue, I have not read posts about anyone loosing it on the optical. Have read one post saying they lost it on the HDMI.


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

Ron Barry said:


> What type of connection socceteer? Is it digital or RCA? if digital, First place I would check is make sure you are properly configured. I have an Pioneer Elite Receiver and if I loose power, My optical configuration that maps my optical inputs to a given selection on my receiver is lost. Also there I have a setting for analog/digital. If It is flipped to analog and I don't have RCA inputs I dont' get audio.
> 
> As for being a 622 issue, I have not read posts about anyone loosing it on the optical. Have read one post saying they lost it on the HDMI.


Thanks for the append...I do have optical cables connected to my system. Bose does not seam to have a setup option I can navigate easily. I was playing with it last night and I tried another HD receiver, and I was not getting any sound either, I a am not sure now if it is not the receiver. I was working fine, but with electronics, you never know. I will try a new cable tonight. It look like the cable was fine, I had a light on both sides.

Oh well. Thanks again I will have to continue to debug it.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

SO it just uses RCA for input? Should be pretty straight forward. Not sure what part of CA you are in, but we did have some power issues during the heat wave. Could it possibly taken out your Bose?


----------



## Duncan (Jun 19, 2006)

HDMI no longer works. Worked fine since I got the 622 now it's dead.


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

Ron Barry said:


> SO it just uses RCA for input? Should be pretty straight forward. Not sure what part of CA you are in, but we did have some power issues during the heat wave. Could it possibly taken out your Bose?


Hi Ron

Thanks for the information. After playing with it for a while, I discovered a huge user error. The optical cable was connect on the wrong place. Output instead of Input..!

Sorry and thanks


----------



## pac53 (Jun 4, 2006)

Not sure what's going on but suddenly I've been getting jittering pictures as well as out of lip sync. I've had the 622 only about a month but just now started experiencing these problems. So I would have to say that the new firmware is a step backward. I've also started experiencing pixelation which wasn't present previously.


----------



## jagdish (Aug 21, 2006)

I am very upset with video display problem. It doesn't display properly in the screen/tv. I cant display a video in the left corner in the screen. First it has shift to right then draw.. []


----------



## wkomorow (Apr 22, 2002)

My 622 was working fine until the last release. I am now getting jittery video, which I never had before - pressing the replay button seems to fix it for a while.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

My two 622s are performing flawlessly. I 've seen very little or no jitter any longer with this software. I just hope that no new software updates will screw this up.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> My two 622s are performing flawlessly. I 've seen very little or no jitter any longer with this software. I just hope that no new software updates will screw this up.


I agree, mine are working extremely well. If the courts smash E* for the TIVO copyright infringement in a fashion that the courts dealt him a blow concerning DNS, I have a feeling that my 622's will function very basically with lots of limitations.


----------



## gweempose (Jun 11, 2006)

pac53 said:


> Not sure what's going on but suddenly I've been getting jittering pictures as well as out of lip sync. I've had the 622 only about a month but just now started experiencing these problems. So I would have to say that the new firmware is a step backward. I've also started experiencing pixelation which wasn't present previously.


Ditto. My 622 was working perfectly when I went away on vacation a week ago. When I returned home last night, I noticed major lip sync issues and a lot of jitter. Thanks E*! 

For the record, my setup is HDMI -> Sony SXRD.


----------



## roland06 (May 8, 2006)

This upgrade has tanked the ability to rewind/forward broadcasts. After a period of time, the broadcast/recording will freeze. At this point any attempt to rewind will fail for about 3 minutes worth then jump back. It will then play up the the freeze point and lock up again. The only way out is to lose the recorded portion by going to live mode. This toasted a movie and today's F1 finish so I'm not a happy camper. I've also seen the return of intermittent artifacts on the right side of the picture...


----------



## jetjock (Jun 21, 2006)

My 622 has robooted at least once a day since 3.60. It seems to always happen when something good is being recorded. I only have 26 timers active so not anywhere near the 40 they claim is the problem area. Most of my hourly shows get split in two - one showing 14min and the other showing 41 min. The other 5 min is reboot time. How long do these things take to fix? I should know better because they never did get my 921 to work. Their answer is always the next software change. That too is such a big secret because they never tell you what they are trying to fix. Just keep waiting and paying for sub par service.


----------



## foghorn2 (Jun 18, 2006)

jetjock said:


> My 622 has robooted at least once a day since 3.60. It seems to always happen when something good is being recorded. I only have 26 timers active so not anywhere near the 40 they claim is the problem area. Most of my hourly shows get split in two - one showing 14min and the other showing 41 min. The other 5 min is reboot time. How long do these things take to fix? I should know better because they never did get my 921 to work. Their answer is always the next software change. That too is such a big secret because they never tell you what they are trying to fix. Just keep waiting and paying for sub par service.


I've never had this problem. Get another box, or consider changing providers if you think the service is "sub-par".


----------



## Super Panavision 70 (Aug 29, 2006)

Hello Good People. I am thinking of dumping Comcast HD to go with Dish HD using the ViP622, of course. However, since just signing onto this forum and reading about the latest software update issues and the possibility that the DVR function may get killed by the courts has got me a bit wary.

I will be hooking up the 622 via component inputs to my 3 year 65" Mits RP HDTV. Any issue with component connections? HDMI/DVI are not options on this set.

Also, can a person roll back their 622 software to an earlier version if the current one is garbage?

Thanks from Portland, Oregon!


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

:welcome_s Super

No you cannot rollback a software update. Once it is loaded, Dish would have to rollback and I know of one case on the 811 where this did occur. 

I am not aware of any issues with Component.


----------



## Mathew (Aug 29, 2006)

Super Panavision 70 said:


> Hello Good People. I am thinking of dumping Comcast HD to go with Dish HD using the ViP622, of course. However, since just signing onto this forum and reading about the latest software update issues and the possibility that the DVR function may get killed by the courts has got me a bit wary.
> 
> I will be hooking up the 622 via component inputs to my 3 year 65" Mits RP HDTV. Any issue with component connections? HDMI/DVI are not options on this set.
> 
> ...


I'm new to this forum and have recently switched from Comcast HD to Dish HD. I'm much happier with the Dish - the quality of the non-HD channels is greatly improved over that of Comcast. I'm hooked up via component inputs to my Optoma H78DC3 (because of course, the HDMI output is not functioning) and the pix great. I may be incorrect but it's my understanding that the ViP622's DVR functions would not be effected by a negative court ruling - though I'm still researching that issue.


----------



## Super Panavision 70 (Aug 29, 2006)

Mathew said:


> I'm new to this forum and have recently switched from Comcast HD to Dish HD. I'm much happier with the Dish - the quality of the non-HD channels is greatly improved over that of Comcast. I'm hooked up via component inputs to my Optoma H78DC3 (because of course, the HDMI output is not functioning) and the pix great. I may be incorrect but it's my understanding that the ViP622's DVR functions would not be effected by a negative court ruling - though I'm still researching that issue.


Thanks Mathew and Super Moderator Ron. I will probably take the plunge. I was really happy about the HD picture I got from Comcast when I intially hooked up several years ago. I had Directv at the time and didn't want to spend a fortune on satellite HD. However, I couldn't believe the downgrade in SD that Comcast provided. All my SD favorites on Directv, like SciFi and the History Channel looked like garbage. I really wondered about the trade off. Also, because of netflix, I never really used the Comcast PPV services. The SD picture is so bad, I actually get better images off of Xvid and Divx downloads of the torrent sights of same episodes shown on cable.


----------



## rfowkes (Nov 8, 2004)

Add me to the list of users who has lost HDMI capabilities on one of my 622's after the 3.60 update. This happened on my Sharp Aquos 20" HD LCD. My other two displays (a Panasonic 37" Plasma and an HP MD5880n 1080p DLP) are working fine with HDMI. A call to Dish tech support confirmed that they are aware of the 3.60/HDMI issue and are working on it.

In a possibly related matter, the "record new episodes" function is now behaving somewhat erratically. All of a sudden it appears that a lot of "old" episodes of Monk, The 4400 and several other shows are being recorded where they formerly were not (as it should be). I'm not sure whether this is 3.60 related or a problem with the program guide that the USA channel is providing. In any event it didn't happen before 3.60 so I don't know what to say.

Anyone else notice this?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

The guide data lately has been terrible for the USA programs - that's why the 622 is recording them as new.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I have been getting old Stargate episodes recorded as well as the 4400 . I had to delete the old timer and recreate it to keep it from recording shows in the daytime too.


----------



## rfowkes (Nov 8, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> The guide data lately has been terrible for the USA programs - that's why the 622 is recording them as new.


Yes, I did a little more research on this and realized that most, if not all of my problems in this area come from USA programs. Monk, the 4400, The Dead Zone and Psych. All programs have now completed their "season" and at least the established programs have been running catch up marathons. I hope that Dish can resolve the USA network program guide issues because I don't want to remove these programs from my "record all new episodes" list. The "new" seasons come up suddenly and sometimes they even throw in a Holiday special to whet our appetites.

For now my work around when going away for a week or so is to look ahead in the queued schedule and manually deactivate these old episodes that would otherwise record because of the guide problems.

It's not mission critical (but could be if you went away for more than 9 days) but it's always something to keep us on our toes.


----------



## scottr_4 (Sep 7, 2006)

Steve H said:


> I'm hearing a lot of audio "jittering" ,not out of sync, more of a quiver or jitter. It has gotten to a point that NBC HD is not watchable.


I also experience this same issue whether I am watching live tv or a recorded program. It happens on all the channels I watch :nono2:

The jiggling seems to have stopped finally


----------



## UTFAN (Nov 12, 2005)

Ron Barry said:


> We have had L3.60 for about a week. Figured it was poll time. Same polls as before with L3.59.
> 
> This poll actually is two polls in one.
> 
> ...


Just had the first glitch on our 622, which we've had since May. I was watching Channel 100/multi screen and clicked down to ESPN to watch what they were airing. Screen went black and the unit froze. Wouldn't respond to commands from the remote.

I was recording a show on CSTV (Coach to Coast/Longhorns) at the time as well.

Ended up doing a front panel re-set and that took care of the problem.

But the first glitch we've experienced. Overall the 622 is terrific and I recommend it to anyone considering getting one.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

All dish receivers have occaisonal problems with freeze ups, reboots etc. Especially the ones with hard drives because they are just like computers. There are three ways to deal with any glitches, freezes etc. 

1. unplug the receiver for a minute and plug back in. 
2. hold down the power button for 5 seconds till it reboots.
3. smart card reset - pull out and plug the smart card back in. ( only in receivers with smart cards).


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Since L3.63 is out, I will close this thread and create a new one in about a week to get a pulse on L3.63.

I attached the graphs for the final tally. Seems that the majority of people posted their 622s was working find with no issues while feeling it was the the same experience as before.


----------

